# The Ultimate GTI?



## GTICup (Jan 26, 2001)

I know the question's subjective, but which GTI really captures the true spirit of the hot hatchback?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

Mk2 GTI 16V is the best GTI, IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daredvl2b (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

Gots to be the A1. They started the whole "pocket rocket" thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice improvement thoug hto the A2 16V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

A2 GTI - had the handling and the decent power, stock


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

The A1 invented the concept, the A2 perfected it.
I drive an A3 VR6, and as a car in general, it's awesome; but as a GTI, it's too heavy.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

Moved to General VW Forum


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (AKADriver)*

A1..Even though its not exactly my cup of tea, it was the driving force behind little Euro cars getting respect


----------



## GTi TDi (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

MKII G60 16v Limited Edition.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for good poll


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Batan)*

mk2 gti g60


----------



## GTICup (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

I have an A3 VR6 and an A1 racecar and even though the VR6 has pretty decent suspension/tire upgrades, it handles like a boat compared to the Rabbit. I've driven all 4 different GTIs, with and without any modifications, the one that impressed me the most is the original one...the A1. This one I saw in another thread redlines my lust for the A1 even more.







Who ever owns this car, I apologize for "borrowing" the picture, but it has to be the best one I've seen here in the U.S. Thank you for such a fine example!


[Modified by GTICup, 7:44 PM 12-20-2001]


----------



## DwightLooi (May 16, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

One of the frustrating things about VW is that it always do things really half assed. The A2 was light, taut and in general the trust embodiment of the GTi concept. BUT, it was never given a fitting engine. The 1.8 and 2.0 16v suck. The A2 GTi should have been given the 1.8 8v G60 engine. But it never did receive it. Instead that engine wound up as the base engine on the heavier, more costly Corrado.
The same analogy can be drawn on the current MkIV cars. The GTi got the 12v and now 24v VR6, it never got the top tier 1.8T that it should have gotten (that is the twin intercooler version in the Audi S3). The lesser 150 and 180 hp 1.8T cars never got a 6-speed. The GTi 25th Aniversary edition gets a 6-spd but it never got the 210/225hp engine either. Further more, even the enthusiast aimed 25th Ani cars never got a truly sport suspension tuning.


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (DwightLooi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. The A2 GTi should have been given the 1.8 8v G60 engine. But it never did receive it. [HR][/HR]​yes it did


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (DwightLooi)*

Yea those 2.0L 16V GTIs suck..............yep


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (pastpargolf)*

Mmmmmmm A2 GTI G60


----------



## 01SilverL (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

A4 all the way, I drove a modded A2 for like 9 years, and finally bought a new A4 in 00. The A4 was a factory POS but if it wasn't, it would have been far better a car in every aspect.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (DwightLooi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One of the frustrating things about VW is that it always do things really half assed. The A2 was light, taut and in general the trust embodiment of the GTi concept. BUT, it was never given a fitting engine. The 1.8 and 2.0 16v suck. The A2 GTi should have been given the 1.8 8v G60 engine.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## VWPowered (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (16v)*

I'd Love my Old 83 Mk2 Scirocco GTi boy could that Rip
RIP is now what it does best in the Scrapyard


----------



## GTI Mayhem (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

A4 all the way. But i've got love for all generations.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTI Mayhem)*

Hey I didn't know the 1.8l/2.0l engines suck, learn a new thing everyday


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey I didn't know the 1.8l/2.0l engines suck, learn a new thing everyday







[HR][/HR]​
you didn't know that? Yeah!! Everybody knows that 2.0 16v are piles of poop. I mean, I'll give you a few reasons:
1. they're pretty fast, which will lead you into paying more traffic tickets
2. the flow design just doesn't make sense compared to the ol' 8 valve technique
3. Nobody uses 16v.. everybody uses G60, of course!
4. They sounds too good with a header and intake, way too good..
5. Again, they are too fast for a stock NA engine. I really think VW should have toned them down a bit, since they suck anyway
The list could go on, but why bother


----------



## G wide (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (drive79rabbit)*

golf rally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (hondastastelikechicken)*


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Blitz16v)*

for more reasons why the 1.8l/2.0l 16v's suck refer to this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=175633 

TRIPLE


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Blitz16v)*

2.slow forum


----------



## bluerrrabbit (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







Who ever owns this car, I apologize for "borrowing" the picture, but it has to be the best one I've seen here in the U.S. Thank you for such a fine example![HR][/HR]​Heh, just happened upon this great thread...
My vote is for the A1 chassis cars, altho I'm starting to warm up to the A2 GTI's. I have yet to own anything but an A1 so far.
--> GTICup, the black GTI you posted is my car. Thanks!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

MK1: The original is still the best! Torquey, easy and cheap to mod, nice looks, cheap to run and weighs less than 1800lbs. I loved mine until it met its untimely death at the hands of a drunk mustang driver... oh, did I mention safe? 40mph head-on into a dodge van and the doors still opened and closed! I had no visible injuries! It truly is a great little car!


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (geofftii2002)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh, did I mention safe? 40mph head-on into a dodge van and the doors still opened and closed! I had no visible injuries! It truly is a great little car![HR][/HR]​Only massive internal bleeding







cheers


----------



## GTICup (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (bluerrrabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GTICup, the black GTI you posted is my car. Thanks![HR][/HR]​Excellent piece of work! If ever you are considering selling this beauty, please let me know. Thanks and have a great holiday season!


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

Since i can't seem to ADD my choice to the poll...

The Ultimate GTI is the 1990-1992 MK2 Golf GTI 2.0l 16V !!!
as for the spirit thing....maybe a 1983-1984 Rabbit GTI !!!
These are americain models...of course.


----------



## buckolaci (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

The only real GTI is the Rabbit!!!I mean the Mk1-s.I drove mine for a year and then tried out 3 different Golfs.Results:Suspension is a joke compared to the Rabbit's.It almost feels like a Toyota Camry.The Rabbit GTI I own has a better launch than any Golf I have ever driven.It's a lot easier to work on and a lot more fun to drive.You get better gas mileage too.
You want me to continue?
Oh yeah the 83-84 Rabbit GTI-s are the nicest cars in the world.

EAT THIS!!!!


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (buckolaci)*

hm.. I would have to disagree with the statement that 83-82 GTIs are the best cars in the world.
First off, they were the heaviest "rabbits" made.
Second, they came in boring colors
Third, they came with an ugly dash, and stupid interior color concepts compared to the German rabbits before them
Fourth, they came with the hideous grill
Fifth, the tail-lights were huge and stupid
Sixth, the sun roofs always leaked
Seventh, They don't have round headlights








Eighth, they were not as cool as the German rabbits in any way, except the engine, which is an easy swap in order to quicken up the early German rabbit


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (drive79rabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hm.. I would have to disagree with the statement that 83-82 GTIs are the best cars in the world.
First off, they were the heaviest "rabbits" made.
Second, they came in boring colors
Third, they came with an ugly dash, and stupid interior color concepts compared to the German rabbits before them
Fourth, they came with the hideous grill
Fifth, the tail-lights were huge and stupid
Sixth, the sun roofs always leaked
Seventh, They don't have round headlights








Eighth, they were not as cool as the German rabbits in any way, except the engine, which is an easy swap in order to quicken up the early German rabbit[HR][/HR]​Okay youre just totally dissing your own car







You drive a 79 rabbit, which is not german. Besides your going off topic.
And here in North America I would agree 83-84 GTi is the best stock, for its time.
But modded I love Mk3 GTi VR6, the possibilities are endless when it comes to styling, and is also a fun car after the suspension is taken care off











[Modified by SuperStar, 5:44 AM 1-1-2002]


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (SuperStar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
First off, they were the heaviest "rabbits" made.
Second, they came in boring colors
Third, they came with an ugly dash, and stupid interior color concepts compared to the German rabbits before them
Fourth, they came with the hideous grill
Fifth, the tail-lights were huge and stupid
Sixth, the sun roofs always leaked
Seventh, They don't have round headlights









Okay youre just totally dissing your own car







You drive a 79 rabbit, which is not german. Besides your going off topic.
[Modified by SuperStar, 5:44 AM 1-1-2002][HR][/HR]​Sure, ok... except every single comment I made was based on my rabbit, against how the American style rabbits looked. You're just trying to bed cool, by treating me like a jackass with your sly grin, did you even read what I wrote?


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (drive79rabbit)*

A3 2.0 16v in Europe or the VR6.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

id have to say the A2, but if you wanna haul ass get an A3 VR6


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

A2 GTI GOLF Rallye AWD G60!!!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (AKADriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The A1 invented the concept, the A2 perfected it.
I drive an A3 VR6, and as a car in general, it's awesome; but as a GTI, it's too heavy.[HR][/HR]​I agree... A2 was my first car... I loved that car.... great power to weight ratio. I bought the VR6 GTI after, but it does not have the same character... the 1.8t comes alot closer to the feeling.... but I still miss my A2.
(Not that I would go back, but i do miss her..)


----------



## CALVR6 (May 12, 1999)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

A2 all the way


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (bluerrrabbit)*

I've always loved the A1's....and this is just such a perfect representation of what a GTi was....is....and is supposed to be....


----------



## G60_Likes_2_Break (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (matt007)*

matty-
whats up with your headlights???? they look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeedAdubVR6 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (AKADriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The A1 invented the concept, the A2 perfected it.
I drive an A3 VR6, and as a car in general, it's awesome; but as a GTI, it's too heavy.[HR][/HR]​
I agree 100%







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (NeedAdubVR6)*

Here ye, here ye!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

The Rabbit is the essence of the GTI, but the 90-92 GTI 16V was the best of all worlds.


----------



## A2JET (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (avw4me)*

A2 GTI all the way...


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







Who ever owns this car, I apologize for "borrowing" the picture, but it has to be the best one I've seen here in the U.S. Thank you for such a fine example!

[Modified by GTICup, 7:44 PM 12-20-2001][HR][/HR]​Is this an A1? Unusually enough I just realized I know very little about the history of the GTI, yet is the car that I want so bad. I must admit, I don't like old cars much, but this car is pretty wicked. I want a MKIV GTI, but geez if my parents let me I'd go for one of these... pending performance. These r fast I guess?
Forgive my ignorance. Please.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Oreganoflow)*

A2!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and you can put the G60 engine in..sure it's no longer factory..but it'll fly. hehe


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (Oreganoflow)*

Any rabbit with a good running 16v motor will be faster than a stock VR6 GTI. The main variable will be Gearing, where a VR6 will be on top. Still, a 16v rabbit is Waaaaayyyyyyy more fun to drive than a VR6


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (daredvl2b)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Gots to be the A1. They started the whole "pocket rocket" thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice improvement though to the A2 16V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Praise the original A1 and acknowledge the successors (A2/A3/A4).


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (155VERT83)*

Pay homage to A1 which started everything but A2 Has the style the balance and the perfect example of a pocket rocket also I have heard of the GTi G60 Rallye 4WD that has to be the perfect GTi....


----------



## 78 2.0 16V rocco (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTi TDi)*

the golf COUNTRY kicks every modles arse hands down!
16V g60 with all wheel drive gets my vote(under 100 made factory golfs)


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (78 2.0 16V rocco)*

like was said before: The A1 started it all, the A2 perfected it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love my A2 GTI 16v. I would also LOVE an A1, especially with a 16v swap


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

The A1 1.8L Golf (Rabbit) GTI. Still the original, still the best. Now VW, please give us a modern recreation of this car here in the USA: The Polo 
GTI or the TDI GT. Thank You. PS: Please keep the fluff level (power accessories, sunroof, ect...) down to zero!! We want the light weight aspect in tact also.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (golf strom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The A1 1.8L Golf (Rabbit) GTI. Still the original, still the best. Now VW, please give us a modern recreation of this car here in the USA: The Polo 
GTI or the TDI GT. Thank You. PS: Please keep the fluff level (power accessories, sunroof, ect...) down to zero!! We want the light weight aspect in tact also.







[HR][/HR]​In that case I would argue that you don't want a Polo GTi at all...but a Lupo GTI.
The Lupo is the light weight GTI, with less toys and all the right parts to make it a real contendor:
1.6 VVT 125BHP engine, 6 speed magnasium cased c/r gearbox, good brakes, aluminium doors, wings and bonnet, battery moved to the boot, 205/40/15 tyres..etc, etc.
Since the new Polo has grown again in size and weight, and is getting towards Golf 3 size, it follows that the Lupo is the spiritual successor to the Mk1 GTI....and believe me, after driving one, the Mk1 GTI would struggle to keep up!


----------



## pyschovr6 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (avw4me)*

The A1 with the new 1.8T would be the ultimate - tips the scales at 2000lbs and 200hp would not be a problem.
Adrenalin's Type 1 Rocco is the perfect example of this and i also think it ran mid 13s in street trim.


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (pyschovr6)*


----------



## vwvapors.com (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (driveGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
First off, they were the heaviest "rabbits" made, yet the fastest
Second, they came with great colors that represent the time period they were produced. I love the silver ones
Third, they had the best and most sophisticated interior, how can you argue with Recaro seats?
Fourth, the square lights with GTI emblam was unique
Fifth, the tail-lights were better designed than the stubby euro-specs
Sixth, the sun roofs always leaked (ok, nobody's perfect)
Seventh, they have square headlights
Eighth, the JH block in them is one of the longest-lasting and best engineered water-cooled block ever made[HR][/HR]​


----------



## PHXVW (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

If only my 77 Dasher Wagon came with a GTI badge stuck on the back, well since it didnt I would have to go with the Rabbit GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (avw4me)*

i going to go with an A2 with something under the hood that was not there from the factory (in mass quantities at least) ala vr6 or 16v g60.


----------



## smoked_g60 (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTi TDi)*

Quote
MKII G60 16v Limited Edition.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpreadTheJoy (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (smoked_g60)*

can somebody post all the GTis..
let us have a look


----------



## SailexGti.hk (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTI Mayhem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A4 all the way. But i've got love for all generations. [HR][/HR]​agreed, but i also like Mk2 Gti 16v facelifted, mk2 rallye , and
Mk1 GOLF GTI " 16S " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (KonigGTI)*

A1 GTi feels like an all out racecar.
A2 GTi feels like a racecar with air-conditioning.
A3 GTi feels like an overweight fighter
A4 GTi feels like a hovercraft.


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (SpreadTheJoy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can somebody post all the GTis..
let us have a look[HR][/HR]​Here ya go!
You've seen the A1 GTi in this thread
Here's the A1 and A2 GTi's together








Here's the A3 GTi








Here's the A4 GTi


----------



## wish_I_had_a_1.8t (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

I'd have to say the A2, but then again, I'm biased cause of my old 1989 GTi:








God I wish I still had it










[Modified by wish_I_had_a_1.8t, 5:48 AM 2-8-2002]


----------



## SailexGti.hk (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (wish_I_had_a_1.8t)*

have u guys ever seen the GOLF 1 " 16s" yes thats mean 16v head in mk 1


----------



## QB (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

I can't believe A2 is winning. The A1 started it all. It is what every company tried to duplicate. 
I guess more people own A2's and they are just voting for what they drive







.


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (QB)*

Hello MK2 Golf Limited. 16v G60
























this is just the coolest car ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: The Ultimate GTI? (GTICup)*

Okay this has been around for more than a month. Time to make new room on the front page.


----------

